# Wie gut ist Ihr Englisch?



## Administrator (4. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (4. Januar 2005)

Meine Muttersprache ist Spanisch. Würde aber mit Englisch tauschen   

Also wenn jemand ein "Muttersprachenwechsler "besitz, bitte O-mail an mich


----------



## floppydisk (4. Januar 2005)

englüsch? wer ist das?


----------



## Marscel (4. Januar 2005)

Hä? Wat duu däi want toh noh?


----------



## Mashine (5. Januar 2005)

"I hope, we have a little bit lucky. I look not back, I look in front."


----------



## DonBarcal (5. Januar 2005)

Mashine am 05.01.2005 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> "I hope, we have a little bit lucky. I look not back, I look in front."



Oh no, jur inglisch is ja cruelful.


----------



## Vordack (5. Januar 2005)

DonBarcal am 05.01.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mashine am 05.01.2005 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, ist zwar nicht meine Muttersprache, aber da ich das Abi Englischsprachig absolviert haber und ab der 2ten Klasse in Englisch unterichtet wurde habe ich "Muttersprache" gewählt und gehöre endlich zur richtigen Minderheit   Yuhuuuu


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Lesen, schreiben, hören/verstehen ist sehr gut, aber Sprechen kann ich Englisch wegen fehlender Praxis nicht besonders gut.


----------



## Iceman (5. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Spreche es eigentlich fliessend, bin aber aus der Übung, da ich schon länger nicht mehr in einem englischsprachigen Land war. 
Das Lesen von englischen Büchern, das Schauen von Filmen im OTon und das Spielen von Spielen in Englisch ist aber kein Problem.


----------



## gliderpilot (5. Januar 2005)

Ich habe bald (am 11.06) ein Bilinguales Abitur, das heißt ich hatte seit der 5 eine Stunde Englisch pro Woche mehr als im normalen Abitur, zusätzlich noch Politik, Biologie und Erdkunde in Englisch (-> Politik nur in den Jahren, in denen wir es an der Schule haben, Biologie seit der 7 bis Ende der 13, Erdkunde seit der 7 bis zur 11, seit der 12 hab ich Erde LK in Deutsch, und halt Englisch LK; ausserdem muss im Abi ein Sachfach auf Englisch sein -> bei mir halt Biologie)

Mit anderen Worten: ich beherrsche Englisch fließend!


----------



## Goddess (6. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ist bei mir genauso. Ich verstehe alles sehr gut. Ich kann Bücher im Original lesen, Spiele in Englischer Sprache spielen ohne Verständniss Probleme zu haben, und Filme sind soweit auch kein Problem. Für Sprach- und Allgemeine Übung der Englischen Sprache kann ich folgende Seiten empfehlen. BBC, ESL-Lab, und Spotlight-Online.


----------



## davidian2000 (6. Januar 2005)

wenn jemand was auf englisch labert oder ich einen englischen text lese, dann verstehe ich fast immer, worum es geht...
auch, wenn selten gebrauchte und mir unbekannte worte vorkommen - der sinn ergibt sich meist aus dem kontext...

nur wenn ich selbst englische sätze formulieren soll, versuche ich mich krampfhaft an den englischunterricht zu erinnern und stammle vor mich hin


----------



## Solon25 (6. Januar 2005)

Mir fehlt die Wahl Gut. Mein Englisch ist weder Durchschnittlich, noch Sehr gut


----------



## ich98 (6. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 06.01.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt die Wahl Gut. Mein Englisch ist weder Durchschnittlich, noch Sehr gut



ich komme eigentlich ziemlich gut klar, solang ich keine Text schreiben oder einem amerikanischem Kartoffel-Englisch zu hören muss. Sprechen ist Durchschnitt, also gehör ich wohl zur knappen Merheit.
ich98


----------



## Maexle (6. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 06.01.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt die Wahl Gut. Mein Englisch ist weder Durchschnittlich, noch Sehr gut


dito, 
früher waren meine Englischkenntnisse mal   , da ich aber (leider) seit einigen Jahren so gut wie kein Enlisch mehr gebraucht hatte, ist es mittlerweile eher so zwischen gut und durchschnitt.


----------



## maxx2003 (9. Januar 2005)

Solon25 am 06.01.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt die Wahl Gut. Mein Englisch ist weder Durchschnittlich, noch Sehr gut


Dito  
Hab in meiner Abschlussprüfung eine 2 erreicht.  
Bin mit Englisch weiter auf der Spur zum Erfolg.
I hope I'm going to achieve all in my life.  

ps: Werde irgendwann die Fronten wechseln--> I want to emigrate to england.  
German language is very boring.  
...


----------



## The5n4k3 (9. Januar 2005)

mir fehlt die option
"Besser als meine Muttersprache (Deutsch)" 

gerade wenn es um spiele geht (speziell spiele nicht-deutscher hersteller) bevorzuge ich die englische version...
man kann einfach wortspiele nicht sinnvoll (ins deutsche) uebersetzen...
und genau aus dem grund is mein englisch relativ gut... ich spiel alles was ich auf englisch kriegen kann auf englisch...
problem bei der sache: die haendler...
schon mal versucht in deutschland n englisches spiel aufzutrieben?
"bei amazon.de reinschaun, anklicken, fertig" is nich... meistens muss man auf amazon.com (o.ae.) zurueckgreifen und dann hat man 20$ versand am hals -.-

mfg

PS: ganz besonders netten gruss an den UK-distrubutor fuer die WoW-Preorder... @%$&!


----------



## GhostReloaded (10. Januar 2005)

The5n4k3 am 09.01.2005 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> mir fehlt die option
> "Besser als meine Muttersprache (Deutsch)"
> 
> gerade wenn es um spiele geht (speziell spiele nicht-deutscher hersteller) bevorzuge ich die englische version...
> ...



 www.okaysoft.de  www.ebgames.de da findeste engl. Spiele! Also ich komm mit meinem Leistungskurs-Englisch gut in Spielen zurecht! Komm auch bei Gesprächen mit (Doom³) PDA!
Das ist leichter als our language!
P.S. die URLs gehen nicht! God damned


----------



## octopunch (11. Januar 2005)

The5n4k3 am 09.01.2005 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> mir fehlt die option
> "Besser als meine Muttersprache (Deutsch)"
> 
> gerade wenn es um spiele geht (speziell spiele nicht-deutscher hersteller) bevorzuge ich die englische version...
> ...



Einfach in Östereich bestellen. Bei Gameware bekommt man alle Importe zu ganz normalen Preisen und kann auch mit Euronen bezahlen. Da habe ich z.B. auch die US - Versionen von RtCW und CoD her.

@Thema:

Ich spreche fließend Englisch, ich habe aber zugegebernermaßen teilweise Probleme mit dem britischen Englisch. Das Amerikanische ist wesentlich einfacher, solange es nicht von Negern gesprochen wird. Die haben einen recht merkwürdigen Akzent.


----------



## totalMADman (11. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es bei mir auch. Sollte sich bei mir aber bessern, da ich in meinem Job in einem internationalen Unternehmen öfter mal Kontakt zu englischsprachigen  Kollegen habe. Mal sehen...


----------



## tarik (11. Januar 2005)

totalMADman am 11.01.2005 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2005 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich find englisch cool und seitdem ich in amerika war sprech ichs fliessend und ich find spiele im original auch irgendwie besser, hat einfach mehr stil
 
und british english suckt das hört sich meiner meinung nach schwul an^^


----------



## max_mollenhauer (14. Januar 2005)

Vordack am 05.01.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DonBarcal am 05.01.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zwar wurde ich in erlangen geboren, bin aber in chicago aufgewachsen. dementsprechend sind auch meine deutsch-kenntnisse. nur deswegen nenne ich englisch meine muttersprache. übrigens, haben wir ein paar echte amis im forum?


----------



## cndjay (26. Januar 2005)

Meine Muttersprache ist Englisch. Ich bin Kanadier. Wohn im Raum Erlangen, und werde ab Sommer wieder im Großraum Vancouver (Kanada) leben.


----------



## RLBob (14. Februar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 05.01.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so würde ich mich auch einstufen. Nennen wirs mal gehobener Durchschnitt 
Für sher gut reichts ja leider nich ganz... :*(


----------



## Coolmaniak (23. März 2005)

Also ich bin Deutscher der nach Holland gezogen ist. Und weil hier die pc Spiele und Filme alle im orginal sind (filme natürlich mit Untertitel) kann hier beina jeder zweiter sau gut English.


----------



## ReverendEvil (23. März 2005)

Coolmaniak am 23.03.2005 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin Deutscher der nach Holland gezogen ist. Und weil hier die pc Spiele und Filme alle im orginal sind (filme natürlich mit Untertitel) kann hier beina jeder zweiter sau gut English.




liegt aber nicht zuletzt an der starken "Militärpräsenz" der Amerikaner...
In Holland ist auch fast jedes zweite Auto ein US Import *g*

Ich seh´s hier in der Gegend in der ich lebe (Heidelberg)
Hier ist alles zugekleistert mit Kasernen.
Die meisten Amis sprechen sau gut deutsch und ich würd mal sagen knapp 80 % der Einheimischen hier sprechen doch recht passabeles "Denglisch"   

Ich selber habe in meiner frühen Kindheit 2 Jahre in England gelebt, bin daher bilingual erzogen worden, logische Konsequenz war auch der Englisch LK für´s Abi...wo sonst kriegt man heut zu Tage noch Punkte geschenkt *ggg*

Da ich Filme eh lieber im O-Ton sehe (allein schon der Wortspiele halber) und noch jede Menge Bekannte im englischsprachigen Ausland habe, sowie englischsprachige Geschäftskontakte kann ich glaub ich sagen, dass meine Sprachkenntnis ein wenig mehr als ausreicht *g*

...und jetzt kommt der Brüller der einfach kommen muss:
Französisch kann ich auch...nur mit der Sprache hapert´s immer noch....

so, alle wieder aufhören mit Schenkelklopfen und zurück an die Arbeit


----------



## pro-tester (23. März 2005)

Wenn man Rechtschreibeng, Gramatik und richtige Aussprache weg lässt bin ich ein Englisch Profi!

Ich are a Inglisch Profie und very good in Schule!    

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## stefan8472 (24. März 2005)

Lesen, verstehen und schreiben kann ich eigentlich perfekt. 
Nur mit starken Akkzenten habe ich Probleme. Bei einigen Immigranten in England habe ich nichts verstanden 

Ansonsten schaue ich  Filme und Serien fast nur noch auf Englisch, lese viele englische Bücher und besuche internationale Websites und Foren. Das hat meine Sprachkenntnisse schon in der Schule verbessert und jetzt bleibe ich in der Übung. Außerdem lernt man viele umgangsprachliche Ausdrücke

Leider bin ich mit dem Sprechen aus der Übung und habe daher einen deutlichen Akkzent.


----------



## Volgel (24. März 2005)

Englisch for runnaways
Englisch für weggelaufende

Please hold the line
bitte halten sie die leine!

War das nicht doll


----------



## alex_neo (24. März 2005)

Volgel am 24.03.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Englisch for runnaways
> Englisch für weggelaufende
> 
> Please hold the line
> ...



da gabs doch mal son paar (richtig lustige) sachen von otto zu dem thema oder?


----------



## YourMother (25. März 2005)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Wer kann schon wissen, was "Durchschnittlich" ist ? Soll ich erst eine Analyse mit 1.000 Personen machen, damit ich Voten kann ? *g*


----------



## HELP (25. März 2005)

Englisch ist scheiße. Ich kann Deutsch des reicht mir.


----------



## iam-cool (25. März 2005)

Solon25 am 06.01.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt die Wahl Gut. Mein Englisch ist weder Durchschnittlich, noch Sehr gut




Yo guter punkt, wenn man sich die Pisa Studie anguckt bin ich wohl besser als der Durchschnitt aber weit von sehr gut entfährnt.
Ich bin in der lage fliessend und fast ohne Akzent zu sprechen allerdings ist mein Wortschatz nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei


----------



## SamGamgee (2. April 2005)

Fließend.
Finde ich zumindest ^^


----------



## Klon1234 (2. April 2005)

Englisch ist schon eine gute Sprache. Man kann sich auf der gesamten welt auf Englisch unterhalten und wenn man sich in der Schule ein bisschen anstrengt, dann versteht man auch das meiste und spricht relativ flüssig.

Klar, es gibt manchmal ein paar Verständlichkeitsprobleme, aber wenn man den Zusammenhang versteht, dann kommt es nicht auf einzelne Wörter an!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## BeneHonk (9. April 2005)

Coolmaniak am 23.03.2005 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin Deutscher der nach Holland gezogen ist. Und weil hier die pc Spiele und Filme alle im orginal sind (filme natürlich mit Untertitel) kann hier beina jeder zweiter sau gut English.


Ich finde es ziemlich ätzend, dass bei uns alles übersetzt wird. Man bekommt viel zu wenig Kontakt zur englischen Sprache, abgesehen von den zahlreichen Anglizismen in der deutschen Sprache, die ich teilweise aber übertrieben finde.

Zitat von Lothar Matthäus: My English is not very good, my German is better.


----------



## Metatron-sama (4. Mai 2005)

BeneHonk am 09.04.2005 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Coolmaniak am 23.03.2005 09:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja  [zitat weiter]:
i hop i cän lörn inglisch vor anderständig all kwestns^^


----------



## SBC (4. Mai 2005)

Metatron-sama am 04.05.2005 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> BeneHonk am 09.04.2005 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wot de fack arr ju tolking ebaut?


----------



## NIXPhil (10. Juni 2005)

Jepp Englisch is knorke, vor allem das Internet und Spiele trainieren die Sprache echt gut.
Bevorzuge bei Spielen auch meist die Englische Version, vor allem wegen der meist schlechten deutschen Syncro...


----------



## genickschuss (27. Juni 2005)

iam-cool am 25.03.2005 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 06.01.2005 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"bin ich wohl besser als der Durchschnitt aber weit von sehr gut entfährnt" ---- 

....................................da hast du völlig Recht... ..zumindest mit dem letzten Teil...

.......ist der Satz ein paradoxum ???? Lösen wir uns jetzt bald alle auf?


----------



## lt-willie (26. August 2005)

Vordack am 05.01.2005 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DonBarcal am 05.01.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   nicht wirklich ich bin in der 12 klasse aufm gym und habe english LK genommen


----------



## lib (28. August 2005)

spreche es fließend, hab 13 Punkte im Englisch LK....


----------



## Cayenne (15. September 2005)

Also ich kann auf jeden Fall die Grundkenntnisse der englischen Sprache und bin fähig ein paar Sätze selbstständig in Englisch zu sprechen... Also in England oder Amerika würde ich mich nicht verlieren. Aber ein Wörterbuch dürfte trotzdem nicht fehlen...


----------



## darkblaze (23. September 2005)

Muttersprache....
Ich kann sagen, dass ich die Übersetzungen in Spielen teilweise echt zum    finde. Was dabei oft rauskommt....   

Jemand wollte wissen ob sich hier ein Ami befindet. 
HIER!!! Ich bin einer.


----------



## hammerman1987 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hab Englisch auch als LK inner 12 und ich muss sagen, es gibt Leute, die sprechen schlechter Englisch als ich, sitzten aber neben mir im LK   

Was mir allerdings auch beim Englisch lernen hilft, ist Musik.
Hat irgendwie (glaub ich) noch keiner von euch erwähnt  

Und ja, es gab Witze von Otto, nach dem Motto: 
-Klaus and Gabi are sitting in the kitchen.
-Klaus und Gabi sitzen im Kitchen.

Ich mein aber, das "english for runaways" war doch eher "Englisch für Fortgeschrittene"   

so das wars erstmal.
i breik tugeser


----------



## csad2775 (27. Oktober 2005)

hammerman1987 am 27.10.2005 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Englisch auch als LK inner 12 und ich muss sagen, es gibt Leute, die sprechen schlechter Englisch als ich, sitzten aber neben mir im LK
> 
> Was mir allerdings auch beim Englisch lernen hilft, ist Musik.
> Hat irgendwie (glaub ich) noch keiner von euch erwähnt
> ...



was auch hilf, ist sich filme auf englisch anzuschauen, oder nachrichten z.b. auf cnn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2005)

hammerman1987 am 27.10.2005 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Englisch auch als LK inner 12 und ich muss sagen, es gibt Leute, die sprechen schlechter Englisch als ich, sitzten aber neben mir im LK
> 
> Was mir allerdings auch beim Englisch lernen hilft, ist Musik.
> Hat irgendwie (glaub ich) noch keiner von euch erwähnt
> ...



jup, wars. aber english for runaways ist schon halt die zweite lektion für fortgeschrittene - ich würde eher "i'm so glad" - "ich bin so glatt" empfehlen, in den erklärt wird, warum die denn im kitchen sitzen. ("peter paul and mary" -nix klaus&gabi- "are planning a bank robbery" "pedder paul und maria planen ne bankräuberei".)


----------



## Razor (11. Januar 2006)

is' schon geil wenn man mit einem englischem Vater aufwächst    habe mich schon immer mit meinem vater auf englisch unterhalten, bin aber auf einer deutschen schule, nur deutsche freunde......spreche aber trotzdem durch tägliche (unbewusste) übung wie englishes satlellit fehrnsehen perfekt englisch

mehr originalversionen der spiele, nicht nochmal so eine shice wie cod 2 -> ALLE redeten deutsch, sogar die amis ! da stieg man total net mehr durch


----------



## Amanie (7. Februar 2006)

SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Was soll das den bringen ich weis ja nicht wir sind hier doch noch in Deutschland es nervt eh was alles schon eingedeutscht ist!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Deutsch wäre beinahe die weltsprache geworden mist!  

Da hätten wir jetzt keine Probleme!!!!!  



mfg


----------



## Tobi82 (20. März 2006)

Iceman am 05.01.2005 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 04.01.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht mir ganz genauso.


----------

